# Vollverstärker? Welcher?



## eXistenZ (27. Juli 2010)

*Vollverstärker? Welcher?*

Hallo liebe leute.

Wollte mir nun einen AV receiver anschaffen.

Bin nun über folgenden receiver gestolpert

Yamaha RX V 367 5.1 AV-Receiver 

weiß nun nicht, bin absoluter laie und anfänger in sachen 5.1.
Wäre da ein Vollverstärker zum einstieg die bessere variante?

Ist meine wahl gut oder eher nichts?

falls nicht bin ich für vorschläge im preisbereich von 200-400€ gerne offen.


Gruß

eXi


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vollverstärker? Welcher?*

Passende Boxen hast Du bereits?

Und ich versteh jetzt die Frage nicht ganz:  "Wäre da ein Vollverstärker zum einstieg die bessere variante"  => meinst Du mit "Vollverstärker" den Yamaha V367, oder meinst Du damit, dass Du _stattdessen _einen STEREO-Vollverstärker nehmen kannst?


----------



## Goldfinger (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vollverstärker? Welcher?*

Ich kann dir aus eigener Erfahrung Verstärker von Onkyo empfehlen. Den habe ich letztes Jahr im Set gekauft und absolut nicht bereuht. P/L Hammer


----------



## eXistenZ (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vollverstärker? Welcher?*

Ok danke dir Goldfinger.
Und den verstärker von onkyo hast du auch?
Gibt es da nur den Sub Pre-Out um den subwoofer anzuschließen?

@Herbboy,ja ich meine mit Vollverstärker den Yamaha RX V 367 5.1 AV-Receiver 
Ist doch ein VV oder?

Ich mein nur, man kann ja auch irgendwie noch ein vorverstärker und endverstärker oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vollverstärker? Welcher?*

Ja, aber getrennte vor+endverstärker sind sauteuer, wenn Du da keinen Billigschrott kaufen willst, der mit dem getrennten Verstärkereinheiten "hifi" vortäuscht.

Ich war mir jetzt nur nicht sicher, was Du meinst: den Ausdruck "vollverstärker" verwenden halt die ganzen Shops und Suchmaschinen eher für Stereo-Verstärker. bei AV-Receivern sagt "man" das an sich einfach nicht mehr, obwohl das natürlich auch welche sind 

Wegen des Modells: yamaha und onkyo sind das sehr gut, musst nur genau schauen, welche Anschlüsse die haben und ob der HDMI auch den Ton abgreifen kann - bei manchen Receivern dienen die HDMI-Anschlüsse nur als ne Art HDMI-"Verteilener", die Receiver können aber nicht den Ton abgreifen.


----------



## eXistenZ (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vollverstärker? Welcher?*

achsooo hehe siehste das wusste ich nicht, dachte so eine kompaktanlage mit vor+endverstärker nennt sich vollverstärker ^^ ja aber hab einen AV-Receiver gemeint ^^

ja dacht ich mir schon, das wenn man die getrennt kauft sau teuer sind, und das geld habe ich vermutlich nicht ^^
wobei ich eigentlich auch nicht zu sehr am geld geizen möchte.
Aber denke auch das ich mit yamaha oder onkyo zumindest für den einstieg nichts falsch machen kann ^^
ein 5.1 boxensystem habe ich natürlich, zwar ein eher nicht so gutes, abe rimmer hin, das wollte ich dann nach und nach aufbessern wenn ich geld habe, aber erst einmal ein AV-Receiver.

Gut, dann achte ich also auf die Art des HDMI, das das auch ton abgreifen kann.

Wie ist das mit dem Subwoofer eingang. gerade bei dem Onkyo model hat es nur einen Pre-Out.
Aber sonst keine buchsen für den Subwoofer


----------



## nfsgame (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vollverstärker? Welcher?*

Subwoofer-PreOut = Subwooferausgang .


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vollverstärker? Welcher?*

Hast Du denn ein aktives Boxenset, also wie für PC, mit so 3 Anschlussteckern, oder ein "hifi"-Boxenset? Mit nem aktiven Boxenset kannst Du da nix anfangen, außer bei 2-3 Sets von Teufel.


----------



## eXistenZ (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vollverstärker? Welcher?*

boar sry, kein plan was da ein aktives box set sein soll ^^

Hab eben eine eher mittelmäßige 5.1 anlage, aber keinen für nen PC
eben 2 front, 2 rear, 1 center und ein subwoofer.

Beide haben eben einmal ein rotes und ein schwarzes kabel.

EDIT: hab gerade gelesen, wenn meine boxen so ein Kabel haben (wie auf dem bild) sind sie passiv? stimmt das?
was is nun der unterschied zwischen aktiv und passiv? ^^

[URL]http://s7.directupload.net/images/100728/temp/i3ct5cor.jpg


EDIT2: wenn der AV-Receiver von Onkyo nur ein Subwoofer ausgang aber kein eingang hat, wie schlie0t man den subwoofer an? ^^

wie ihr seht bin ich totaler anfänger 


EDIT3: habe nun geoogelt ^^
also ein Aktiv lautsprecher hat einen integrierten verstärker, womit man ihn direkt an einen vorverstärker anschließen kann, womit der endverstärker entfällt.
Ein Passiv lautsprecher hat diesen integrierten verstärker nicht.
schön und gut ^^ aber ich hab ja vor und endverstärker quasi in einem kompaktpaket oder nicht?
bin leicht verwirrt xD
[/URL]


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vollverstärker? Welcher?*

Also als erstes Rate ich dir ab von Onkyo, wenn du eh nicht so geizig sein willst, nimm einen Yamaha der RX-V 4xx serie oder der RX-V 5xx serie damit biste bestens bedient und für die zukunft gut gerüstet. 

Am besten ist es aber du nennst den namen deine 5.1 Boxen oder System das du hast. 

Den unterschied zwischen Aktiv und Passiv hast ja schon erkannt, allerdings bei 5.1 Systemen üblich, sind die Sat. Speaker immer Passiv und im Subwoofer sizt ein Verstärker Modul, falls du also deine Front, Rear und Center speaker an den Subwoofer anklemmst ist es nen Aktiv System ( lässt sich zur not aber auch noch evt missbrauchen) 

Den Subwoofer klemmst du am Subwoofer Ausgang ! an, also am Subwoofer Pre-Out.


----------



## eXistenZ (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vollverstärker? Welcher?*

Wie gesagt, hab nen richtig schlechtes (altes) kompaktsystem, dachte eben das ich die boxen solange benutzen kann bis ich geld für neue habe und erst schon einmal einen AV-Receiver kaufe.

habe ein system von DK Digital, habs als bild angefügt, ist glaube ich das DVD R379.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok, aber wieso rätst du mir nun wieder von Onkyo ab? die vorbposter haben gemeint yamaha sowohl wie Onkyo seinen eine gute wahl, auch so habe ich von onkyo nur gutes gehört.

Und kannst du mir vllt, jeweils vom 4xx und 5xx ein model posten von dem du meinst es wäre gut, weil hab nun mal ein wenig die 4er und 5er receiver angeschaut, und keine ahnung was da die unterschiede hermachen ^^
weiß nur das ich mich hier in einem budget von 300€ bewege ist das richtig?


----------



## nfsgame (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vollverstärker? Welcher?*

Also ich finde das Onkyo mit dem aktuellen Einsteigermodell (308) eine richtig gute Vorstellung abliefert. 
Die Endstufen haben für Sets die man damit kombinieren würde genug Kraft und brechen auch bei Fronts auf "Large" nicht ein. Kommt damit besser klar als mein Technics .
Nur im Stereobetrieb hat der den kürzeren Gezogen. Aber da ich dafür eh umstöpsel auf nen Stereovollverstärker wird der 308 wohl bald bei mir einziehen :


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vollverstärker? Welcher?*

Nun der grund warum ich zu Yamaha tendiere liegt zum ersten daran das Yamaha in der regel einfach die besseren DSP hat und damit auch nen bessere klang bei Surround zaubert. Und zum anderen weil sie solide Endstufen haben ( fast alle Yamaha´s der gehobenen klasse sind 2 ohm laststabil ) 
Und sie leisten im Stereo betrieb ebenfalls ordenliche leistung, so muss man z.b nicht solche spiele treiben wie NFSGame erwähnt von wegen umstecken. 
Nur von den Billiggeräten der einsteiger klasse halt ich nicht viel bei Yamaha aber das ist bei jeden "billig" gerät so, egal ob Yamaha, Onkyo, und co. 
Ich will Onkyo auch nicht schlecht reden ( hab ja selbst nen Onkyo Stereo AVR hier stehen ) aber Yamaha hat deutlich mehr erfahrung in sachen DSP und dadrauf kommts ja irgendwo bei Dolby Digital Verstärkern auch an. 

Wie groß wär den überhaupt der Raum der zu beschallen ist ?


----------



## eXistenZ (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vollverstärker? Welcher?*

~ 20-25m²

ok habe nun verstanden wieso du zu yamaha tendierst ^^ hört sich für micha uch logisch an ^^

nun bleibt noch die frage, ob ich die momentanen boxen von meiner dk digital anlage auch an den Yamaha receiver anschliesen kann, und welcher genau nun für mich in frage kommen würde von yamaha, hab nömlich 4-5 stück von der 4xx und 5xx serie gefunden


----------



## watercooled (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vollverstärker? Welcher?*

Die Verstärker von kenwood sind auch nicht schlecht! haben so einen im wohnzimmer stehen.


----------



## nfsgame (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vollverstärker? Welcher?*



Gaming_King schrieb:


> Die Verstärker von kenwood sind auch nicht schlecht! haben so einen im wohnzimmer stehen.


Fail!

Die Modelle vor 1990 waren gut, zum Teil sogar spitze (habe selber noch einen KA-5090R rumstehen). Aber danach ging es qualitativ sowas von Abwärtst. Die aktuellen Modelle taugen nur noch zum zertrümmern.


----------



## watercooled (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vollverstärker? Welcher?*

Naja das sagen eigentlich alle die das Wohnzimmer mit ihren Nubert und Quadral boxen vollgestellt haben. Aber für den kleinern Geldbeutel und für nicht so extrem teuere boxen tuts der allemal.


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vollverstärker? Welcher?*

Falsch, das sag ich auch das Kenwood heutzutage nur noch wenig brauchbares hat... und ich hab keine Nubert oder Quadral Boxen  Aber ich hab noch nen alten Kenwood AVR aus den frühsten 90er. Der geht noch, aber die heutigen plastekisten nuja lassen wir das mal.


----------



## watercooled (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vollverstärker? Welcher?*

na dann hab ich nix gesagt ^^ Ich bleib dabei. Für meine Zwecke klingt er gut.


----------



## eXistenZ (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vollverstärker? Welcher?*

Ok, ich entscheide mich nun für einen von Yamaha, gibts da was spezielles zu beachten bei den 4xx oder 5xx modellen?

und dann wollte ich fragen, ob vorerst nich die boxen meines DK Digital sets gehen? daten habe ich auf der ersten seite mal gepostet.
Also ob ich die übergangsweiße dann an den Yamaha receiver anschließen kann bis ich mir da auch nach und nach neue gekauft habe?


----------



## nfsgame (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vollverstärker? Welcher?*

Wenn die mit ner Zwillingsader angeschlossen werden und ne (Nenn-)Impendanz von 4,6 oder 8 Ohm haben klappt das. Beim Subwoofer schein ich die Info überlesen zu haben ob der aktiv oder passiv ist.


----------



## eXistenZ (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vollverstärker? Welcher?*

der ist so wie ich das sehe ebenfalls passiv und kanna uch nur mit einer zwillingsader angeschlossen werden, sprich kann ich ihn an gar keinen pre-out anschließen oder?

EDIT:

Jetzt tut sich mir hier gerade noch eione frage auf, auf die ich durch das googeln gestoßen bin.

es gibt ja momentan 2 weit verbreitete HDMI versionen (HDMI 1.3 und 1.4)
mein Sharp LED Fernseher unterstützt nur HDMI 1.3 der AV-Receiver von Yamaha den ich mir nun holen will, also folgenden möchte ich mir holen
Yamaha RX V 467 5.1 AV-Receiver schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
unterstützt schon HDMI 1.4
Wenn ich den AV-Receiver nun mim fernseher verbinde, läuft das wohl alles über HDMI 1.3?
Also kann ich die HDMI 1.4 funktionen nich tnutzen?
Nicht das mir das wichtig wäre, ist nur ne reine verständniss frage ^^

gruß

Angel

PS:

An allen ein danke für die reichhaltigen und sehr guten informationen


----------



## nfsgame (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vollverstärker? Welcher?*

HDMI ist abwärtskompatibel in dem Fall . Brauchst auch nur nen 1.3er Kabel nehmen, das kann die Bandbreite ab .
Du brauchst allerdings noch einen neuen aktiven Sub, den jetzigen kannst du nicht weiterverwenden . 
Der 200er Magnat-Sub ist in der unteren Budgetklasse sehr beliebt. Besser als die Teile von PC-Systemen ist er auf alle Fälle .


----------



## sodelle (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vollverstärker? Welcher?*

Hallo benutz doch einfach ne Uher UMA CLASSIC 1000 u. UHER UPA CLASSIC 1000 


Technische Daten

* Dauerleistung (bei Klirrfaktor)
o 8 Ohm: 2x 150 Watt 
* Dynamikleistung
o 8 Ohm: 2x 270 Watt
o 4 Ohm: 2x 400 Watt 
* Gesamtklirrfaktor: < 0,01%
* Dämpfungsfaktor:
* Frequenzgang: 3 - 120.000 Hz -3 dB
* Signalrauschabstand: 110 db

dat ding rockt


----------



## nfsgame (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vollverstärker? Welcher?*

Geh blos weg mit dem Schrott!



> dat ding rockt


Wenn ich sowas schon lese wird mir schlecht. SEHR GUT ARGUMENTIERT.
Zumal der TE eine Surroundlösung haben möchte, aber: NAJA, des Lesens muss man ja nicht umbedingt mächtig sein .

Zumal man bei alten Class-A-Monstern nie weiß wie die gequält wurden und wie dementsprechend die Netzteilsektion aussieht.


----------



## sodelle (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vollverstärker? Welcher?*

!!!!!!!!!!!wenn du keine ahnung hast dann lass es lieber sein !!!!!


----------



## nfsgame (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vollverstärker? Welcher?*

Wer argumentiert hier denn so super? "Boa das Ding ist so Porno, kauf es dir auch, Probehören brauchst enicht, ist eh das beste"

Achso: Und wer empfohl hier ein Stereogerät obwohl ein Mehrkanalgerät vom TE erwünscht war !?

Edit: Lies mal die Forenregeln, da steht auch was über multiple Satzzeichen.


----------



## sodelle (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vollverstärker? Welcher?*

!!!Lieber nfsgame jetzt mal ihn aller ruhe !!!!

!!!Wenn de meinsch Ich würde dir etwas andrehen wollen ,*wo eigentlich nur en tipp war *, dann würdest  DU  falsch liegen !!!!! 

*geh weg mit dem schrott *und gleich DOFF kommen isch keine feine Art


----------



## nfsgame (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vollverstärker? Welcher?*

Ich bin nicht der Threadersteller, ich wollte das nur mal gesagt haben . Sorry für meine Ausdrucksweise, ist vielleicht "etwas" merkwürdig rübergekommen.
Es ist allerdings eine tatsache das man bei gebrauchten Class-A-Verstärkern nie genau weiß wie der Zustand der Bauteile im inneren ist, was durch die hohen Temperaturen im Geräteinneren kommt .
Daher rate ich von älteren Verstärkern dieses Designs ab .

Frieden und BTT?


----------



## sodelle (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vollverstärker? Welcher?*

Es ist allerdings eine tatsache das man bei gebrauchten Class-A-Verstärkern nie genau weiß wie der Zustand der Bauteile im inneren ist, was durch die hohen Temperaturen im Geräteinneren kommt .
Daher rate ich von älteren Verstärkern dieses Designs ab .

Frieden und BTT?[/QUOTE]


Ja da haste recht

und die ersatzteile sind schwer zu bekommen


----------



## Gast12348 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vollverstärker? Welcher?*

@eXistenZ genau den Yamaha hätt ich dir auch empfohlen, gute wahl.


----------



## eXistenZ (1. August 2010)

*AW: Vollverstärker? Welcher?*

Ja den habe ich nun auch un dbin wirklich sehr begeistert von dem yamaha, wobei ich leider keine vergleichsschlüsse ziehen kann weil es mein erster AV-Receiver ist.

Aber ich bin auf alle fälle zufrieden und höre auf jeden fall einen gewaltigen unterschied wie zu dem billigen kompletset reveicer den ich davor hatte.


----------

